# C.O.P wiring diagram for megasquirt?



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram for megasquirt using coil on plug setup? This is going on a 16v turbo with an ABA 60-2 crank angle sensor. Also do I have to run the factory 16v dizzy for sync sensing? thanks in advance
Phil


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: C.O.P wiring diagram for megasquirt? (TURBOPHIL)*

You only need an additional sync trigger if you want to run sequential COP. Not needed for wasted spark COP.
Read this thread and the last page has link to the new info added to the MSExtra manual.
http://www.msextra.com/viewtopic.php?t=27048


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: C.O.P wiring diagram for megasquirt? (sdezego)*

thanks for the help, I checked out the site, there is some good info there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think I will be running a distributorless setup versus the cop. It seems a lot simpler


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: C.O.P wiring diagram for megasquirt? (TURBOPHIL)*

pow!


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: C.O.P wiring diagram for megasquirt? (TURBOPHIL)*

ttt


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: C.O.P wiring diagram for megasquirt? (sdezego)*

ttt


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: C.O.P wiring diagram for megasquirt? (TURBOPHIL)*

ttt


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: C.O.P wiring diagram for megasquirt? (TURBOPHIL)*

ttt


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: C.O.P wiring diagram for megasquirt? (TURBOPHIL)*

saved frome archive death


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: C.O.P wiring diagram for megasquirt? (TURBOPHIL)*

ttt


----------



## vwPanda (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: C.O.P wiring diagram for megasquirt? (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_You only need an additional sync trigger if you want to run sequential COP. Not needed for wasted spark COP.
Read this thread and the last page has link to the new info added to the MSExtra manual.
http://www.msextra.com/viewtopic.php?t=27048


Nice link. That may help me with my issue.


----------

